# Kayak Fishing Near Richmond Hill



## thendric (Apr 19, 2010)

I just got a 14 ft Acadia II sit in kayak.  So far I've used it on a small fresh water lagoon.  I would like to try it out in some creeks around Richmond Hill.  Anyone have any suggestions of where to put in?  How brutal will the current be to paddle against?

I was thinking about checking out the Demiers ramp.


----------



## tcb294 (Apr 19, 2010)

Demeries creek would be an excellant choice.   I run out of there 90 % of the time.  I was taking out the other day and there was a guy and his wife paddling around. Looked fun! The creek is narrow there so you're kind of sheltered. The parking lot is safe, the old marine living by there shoots anybody stealing. Take plenty of gnat spray, they were so thick one morning I couldn't breath. I can't answer the current question since I'm not a yaker.  I would suggest the top/bottom of the tide while learning it, since you won't have alot of current then.


----------



## thendric (Apr 19, 2010)

That's what I was thinking about Demeries.  I thought it might be a little more protected.

I usually launch my boat at Killkenny but wanted to use the yak for a little easy fishing.


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 19, 2010)

Demeries will be a great place to yak! It is sheltered really well from the wind and not too far from the Medway River. Tides do run pretty hard especally on the new or full moon. One word of caution...Demeries creek has a lot of blind turns and can be very busy durring weekends. Most boaters run it pretty fast leavin and returnin. Be very carefull of boating traffic. The creek does run quite a ways back to the right of the ramp. There shouldnt be much traffic back there and some good exploring.


----------



## thendric (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I took it out today and did head to the right away from all the boat traffic.  Lots of creeks to explore and not too bad paddling against the current.  I went with the bare minimum gear this trip but would like to throw in a rod next time.  Found a few areas with fish hitting bait on the surface.


----------

